# Usm loses walmart contract



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

got a call last night from my walmart mgr he said i have great news for you he said walmart has dumped usm as there contractor at the end of this snow season. THAT IS THE BEST NEWS IVE GOTTEN AS A STORE MGR HE WENT ON TO SAY.

ITS ABOUT TIME THE MANAGMENT OF WALMART FIGURED OUT THAT USM WAS SCREWING THEM IN THER BILLINGS AND HIRRING SUB PAR CONTRACTORS TO DO THE WORK. USM SHOULD BE INVESTAGED FOR THE WAY THEY DO BUSINESS. THEY HAVE BEEN A COMPLETE JOKE AND THE PAST TWO YEARS HAS PROVEN YOU CAN NOT OPERATE A CALL CENTER WITH A BUNCH OF WOMEN IN PA. AND CALL YOUSELF A QUALITY COMPANY. WALMART WILL NOW GO BACK TO HIRRING THERE OWN LOCAL CONTRACTORS FOR THIS WORK OF SNOW REMOVAL AND LAWN CARE- SWEEPING. DEALING WITH USM IS AS ENJOYABLE AS GETTING A ROOT CANAL AT THE DENTIST. THEY WHERE PAID UP FRONT FOR TWO YEARS OF SNOW REMOVAL, THEY SEND OUT CONTRACTS THAT ARE ONE SIDED THERES. THEY PLAY GAMES WITH OUR MONEY OUR INVOICES OUR EMPLOYEES, THEY HAVE A LIST OF EXCUSES WHY THEY ARE NOT PAYING THERE INVOICES A MILE LONG. THE RUN THERE OPERATION WITH UN SKILLED PEOPLE, THEY OPERATE JUST AS ANYBODY WOULD LAUNDERING MONEY. GLAD ITS OVER- NOW GO AWAY USM YOU DID ENOUGH DAMAGE. LOADERKING.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

It's not nice to YELL, no matter how excited you are... Thumbs Up


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

just your local walmart? or nationally? haven't we heard this same story about 96 times this year?


----------



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry buddy i type in caps because i have only one eye that works and its easier to see and read what im typing. Sorry i offended you. Loaderking


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know about everyone else...but I am devastated:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i'm not going to pour myself a happy meal (crown/coke) until i see it in writing.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

Nationally- walmart had a meeting this week and it decided that usm was going down the road, it was takking up too much of the store managers time and the bills where outragous from usm. My store manager has been with walmart for 20plus years this is correct information . Loaderking


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it's on the internet ,it must be true.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i think somebody's playing reindeer games...first post on PS....unless a long time lurker/non member...knows to come in and hit the hot button first post? loaderking, you may be right, and hope you are....but i dunno....to me, when you change a baby's diaper...if it looks like sheet, smells like sheet, feels like sheet...it's probably sheet...again, i hope you're right but something really stinks here.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;1274895 said:


> If it's on the internet ,it must be true.


..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;1274902 said:


> ..


----------



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok listen up yes my first post on ps i have been a usm contractor for 2 years to walmarts and targets i have run into all the same issues as everyone else that has been so lucky to deal with this company i thought it was a good thing to post on ps because of all the wrongs that usm has brought to our industry and thought that the rest of the community would like to know about the news my store manager would not lie to me, has no reason he was as excited to hear the news as i was. How about all you nay sayers try and think positive and clear instead of negative and cloudy. Come on if you ever delt with usm you know this is good news. Be happy. Loaderking


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

loaderking...i will kiss your feet if nationally walmart has dumped you know who...we've heard this repeatedly...i'm NOT calling you a liar, and truly is not my intent to offend you here...i'm just waiting to see what's in the diaper i guess.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

What part of WI are you from Loaderking?


----------



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks i appericate your words i am like you in the fact i want to see them gone asap. They put a bad name on our industry in two years.
Loaderking.


----------



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

Blowerman im in northwestern wi just outside msp across the river in wi loaderking


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Our local Wal-Mart never changed snow contractors. So I am not sure if they were affected by that or not.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmmm what's the date today??prsport


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

In2toys;1274979 said:


> Hmmm what's the date today??prsport


I do believe it's April 1st???????????


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

april fools :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

http://www.worldsweeper.com/Industry/USMWalMartDissolved4.11.htmlHere is a link to the story
It is about time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Best news I have heard in a while.


----------



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

still think its a joke??? see what the small guy can do if you do quality work for a fair price and build relationships you can push out the usm of the world now the test will be if your a usm snow contractor will you get the rest of your money for this season?? it will be a fight so all you guys that are waiting on payments and final snowfall amounts for additional pay keep hounding them to pay you and if the excuses start just inform them that the lawsuit is on the way they hear that enough and the money will start comming in. also walmart is a top notch co for paying on time and treating quality vendors with the right respect as is target and kohls so im sure these co will not let usm finish out this contract in a poor manner ie by not paying its contractors. thank walmart and its mgmt team for bringing back the local vendor relationship for these services. 

usm here is why you lost the largest retailer in the world. you lacked integerity with your contractors, you hired uneducated people to manage your operation, you where greedy for doing absoutly nothing but processing paper work, you treated your contractors that had fleets of expensive eq like they where the neighbor kid that shoveled your side walk for $5. good luck usm - i hear iraq needs alot of exterior clean up why dont you move your call center there bye now loaderking.:waving:


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I hope its true! Going to talk to Target and Walmart next week again will see what they say.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

On Transfield's Facebook page they brag about all of the huge contracts they've gotten. Wouldn't it be easy to win jobs if you don't have to pay your help? 

I wonder if they'll post that they lost the WM contract Thumbs Up


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

That would be nice!


----------



## rsweeper (Nov 25, 2010)

? is guys and gals, if you worked for USM and were stupid enough to sign there contract. USM got fired, but you signed a non compete for 2 years, can you go back to work for Walmart and not break the non compete clause????? Sure glad we didnt sign it!!!


----------



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

yes you can go and bid on any contract you wish my walmarts told me that the expected my co to be back next yr and bid direct to the stores forget about usm do you actually think they will spend $1 following up on who is contracting these services to each store ?? no way they will wash there hands of this account as fast as as possiable with the least amt of cost ie not paying for contracts in place at time of being booted by walmart. they are on to looking for there next victim, another major chain of retailers, as soon as the word gets out about this contract being tossed by walmart and the true reasons of it being cancelled i think this company will have a hard time attracting new clients, and remember if they cant get contractors to do the work the dont really have much of a business model left to market. loaderking


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

When thay can no longer get work they will just change there name and start over like has been done many times before.
There is a sucker born ever day that will sign again and again then try to blame the Co. when everything fails.
Wal Mart and USM did not drive the pricing down it was the contractor that accepted there offer. If no one accepted there offer then the price would come up till some one is willing to do the work for the offered price.
I am not sticking up for USM because I beleave they should have been put out of business a long time ago due to there lack of treating there contractors fairly. it has nothing to do with pricing. 
Pricing is under our control and untill we all understand that things will not change.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

If it's true, it is a no-brainer. Walmart doesn't need USM now that the pricing is in the toilet, they just cut out the middleman. My bet is the pricing all stays the same...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

StuveCorp;1275196 said:


> If it's true, it is a no-brainer. Walmart doesn't need USM now that the pricing is in the toilet, they just cut out the middleman. My bet is the pricing all stays the same...


Bingo!!!!!...We have a Winner.....Prices have been beaten down to a point that its going to be Very hard to recover.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Come on guys,there will always be someone willing to plow it less.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

haha, I know a guy who adervertises "I'll beat any price." So what's that say? Nationals or not...the customer wins when we compete.


----------



## nliput (Oct 22, 2010)

So I just got off the phone with my Walmarts and USM acct manager and they both verrified that the contract has been cancelled. We are required to finish the service over the next 60 days. He also said all landscape manatainace contracts were terminated as of Friday and all notifications will be received this week. Now what's the chance of getting paid for the work completed?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

This would be great news!


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

nliput;1275233 said:


> So I just got off the phone with my Walmarts and USM acct manager and they both verrified that the contract has been cancelled. We are required to finish the service over the next 60 days. He also said all landscape manatainace contracts were terminated as of Friday and all notifications will be received this week. Now what's the chance of getting paid for the work completed?


I just hope guys get paid for what they did but am afraid this could really hurt many contractors.


----------



## nliput (Oct 22, 2010)

The only advice I could give is take the 5% hit and get your checks early that's what were doing.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Didn't I say this a month ago? Nobody believed me then either!

For you that worked for USM, you DO have a no compete and USM will sue you if you sign a contract with Walmart. That being said on a month to month basis you should be ok.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1275203 said:


> Come on guys,there will always be someone willing to plow it less.


Boy is that the truth........The Super Walmart near me went for $23,500 for an All Inclusive including Salt....We had over 70" of Snow this season....I think the contractor bailed...The last event...The Lot was not touched.....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

lilweeds;1275472 said:


> Didn't I say this a month ago? *Nobody believed me then either!*For you that worked for USM, you DO have a no compete and USM will sue you if you sign a contract with Walmart. That being said on a month to month basis you should be ok.


I Believed you....I really Did...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd check with the no complete clause. You didn't leave USM to take on Walmart. USM lost Walmart so I think you have a right to go after some place that they don't even have a contract with.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

In terms of the no complete clause... usm lost this account due to poor contractor performance... among other things... why would wally world WANT these type of contractors back?.... now for those of you that do a wally world and do a good job of it, don't get all "pizzy" with my statement.. I'm sure you'll get a fair chance to bid on your stores in the future


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

What I have to wonder is with Walmart leaving USM, is this going to start a cascading effect in which the USM looses the rest of their big contracts? What specifically are the reasons Walmart is canceling the contract. Or did they just not renew. Something was said in an earlier post about USM too hard to deal with? or is it the sh!ty work? Is it the costs? 
And with this change, is Walmart defiantly going to local contractor directly? Or are they going to start shopping for more management companies?


----------



## loaderking (Dec 14, 2010)

honestly my friend do you think usm is going to spend any $ whatsoever tracking down the new contractor for a walmart ??? no they wont... they lost the worlds largest retailer because of the way they operated there business, the way they treated there contractors, and there unethical standards of doing business. walmart is a very smart company they see the same things we see, there managers saw first hand the pricing and the markups from usm, and then saw the lack of quality work they where paying for, in turn the local mgrs that we all used to have relationships with where not allowed to contact us or even make recomendations or ask us for help, the store and region mgrs of walmart are the ones to thank for giving the boot to usm. if you had a relationship with a walmart than go back in and bid for the work back you will probably get it. stop worrying about what direction usm is takking the direction i see is down and fast..


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

loaderking;1275524 said:


> honestly my friend do you think usm is going to spend any $ whatsoever tracking down the new contractor for a walmart ??? no they wont... they lost the worlds largest retailer because of the way they operated there business, the way they treated there contractors, and there unethical standards of doing business. walmart is a very smart company they see the same things we see, there managers saw first hand the pricing and the markups from usm, and then saw the lack of quality work they where paying for, in turn the local mgrs that we all used to have relationships with where not allowed to contact us or even make recomendations or ask us for help, the store and region mgrs of walmart are the ones to thank for giving the boot to usm. if you had a relationship with a walmart than go back in and bid for the work back you will probably get it. stop worrying about what direction usm is takking the direction i see is down and fast..


Did I write that wrong? or did you read that wrong? I know USM is out. Walmart is alread known for not caring for those it employs. Just because things didn't work with USM doesn't mean that they won't try a different management company. And yes I'm sure the result will be the same. But that's not to say it might not happen.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I for one hope this is NOT TRUE!!! I have had a great relationship with USM for two years now. Always paid on time or early, made great money doing it. I serviced 5 Walmart locations for snow removal this winter, and sure would do them again for what I got paid. I sent my contact at USM an email, and wil lpay a visit to all my Walmarts this week and try and secure them all for next season directly if I have to.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

did you use subs on those 5 walmarts? or did you service all 5 of those walmarts with your 3 pickups/blades and john deere tractors?


btw, aprili fools was 2 days ago


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Huh? No, I have way more equipment then that, I just dont bother taking the time to update my list and brag about a new truck and post pictures all the time. It was all my equipment, either owned or rented. And why would you ever plow a Walmart with a pickup? Our sites were kept clean, and the managers loved our work. Sorry I said anything at all on here.


----------



## CDC8002 (Oct 5, 2009)

We serviced two walmarts for six years and did not sign with USM when they took them. We did get calls from both store managers last Friday. We had meetings with both store managers and yes USM is done. They will not be handling any services for lawn, litter or pressure washing this season. We were told USM will continue untill May 30 for snow. We have these stores back for this summer on a month to month basis untill Oct. 31. No long term contracts will be signed. We were also told walmart corp. along with store managers will work on next winter during the summer as far as weather they stay at the store level or find a managment company on a state level. Hopefully they will stay at the store level but we do have them back untill Nov.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.worldsweeper.com/Industry/USMWalMartDissolved4.11.html


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow it seems like we won the war. Now we can fight amongst our selves again. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

obviously some still can't handle having a civil discussion on this topic so we can close this one down as well


----------

